# [SOLVED] No wlan0 interface.

## Rolmo

I've installed Gentoo on laptop but I don't have wlan0 interface.

Kernel.

lsmod from live DVD

```
ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
iwconfig

lo   no wireless extensions.

sit0   no wireless extensions.

eth0   no wireless extensions.
```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b2)

00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SMBus (rev b1)

00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)

00:04.0 USB controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)

00:04.1 USB controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)

00:06.0 USB controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 OHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev b1)

00:06.1 USB controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller (rev b1)

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP79 High Definition Audio (rev b1)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Bridge (rev b1)

00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP79 SATA Controller (rev b1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 PCI Express Bridge (rev b1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200M G] (rev b1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2790 Wireless 802.11n 1T/2R PCIe

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

```
lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 001 Device 011: ID 1b1c:0b31
```

Last edited by Rolmo on Sun Jun 24, 2012 4:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

Compile rt2800pci as module and install linux-firmware

----------

## Rolmo

Thank you.

----------

